# Equipment Repair Lingo



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

“Won’t turn over” !? 

I’ve never seen more people loosely using the term won’t turn over. It’s kinda funny, the posters 90% of the time are refering to an engine that DOES turn over, but won’t start. 

The lingo used to describe a given scenario can obviously vary from person to person, and can greatly affect the diagnosis. Basically extra time spent on clarification. 

I guess what I’m trying to say is, lose the lingo and be specific. Help us help you. 

Thats all for today’s public service announcement.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Well Said.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

And it "won't catch"? The terminology is more geographic than anything else.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

It was a learning curve on this site for sure, trying to describe stuff. It's like a whole new language to learn.

I've learned one thing in life when asking for and giving help. Details, and correct terms, are key. I've said it before here, I'll always say it. It could be in regards to ANY subject. "Help me help you". Or on the opposite side, "help people helping me".

Do the research, show your work, be specific and to the point. If you're guessing, say so. If stating fact, be able to prove why.

When I ask for help (or offer help) here, I usually have the parts or owners manual pulled up in the next window - just so I get the specifics correct.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I hear "won't turn over" somewhat often to describe an engine that *will* turn, as you said, but won't start. It always kind of mystifies me why it gets used to describe that. I've heard it in-person, too. A quick clarification usually clears it up, but it can be more confusing on a forum, especially if it takes time to get clarification. 

To me, "won't catch" is usually pretty clear. Turns, but won't start. But maybe it's a New England thing? I hadn't really considered that.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

One phrase I keep hearing recently is,"It won't lick over." I had to ask the first guy,"What the He** does that mean?"He said,"It won't start".I replied,"Why didn't you just say THAT?"


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> One phrase I keep hearing recently is,"It won't lick over." I had to ask the first guy,"What the He** does that mean?"He said,"It won't start".I replied,"Why didn't you just say THAT?"


now that phrase could get interesting if someone names their ope or cars after females.....:surprise:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the lingo definitely makes it difficult to help people who don't understand it or how to use it. i know with vehicles people always mix up cranking and fire. definitely makes it hard to trouble shoot things if you have to double check what they are saying with what you believe they mean.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok. Is the thing that directs snow called the chute or the chuter (I have also seen it referred to as the “shoot”)


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

An engine runs on fuel, a motor runs on electricity. :wink2:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

shallowwatersailor said:


> An engine runs on fuel, a motor runs on electricity. :wink2:


Except for motorcycles.:smile2:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

should be called enginecycles


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

vmax29 said:


> Ok. Is the thing that directs snow called the chute or the chuter (I have also seen it referred to as the “shoot”)


The chute.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

shallowwatersailor said:


> An engine runs on fuel, a motor runs on electricity. :wink2:



:thumbsup: And even though many engine oil producers label their products as "motor oil," it's not necessarily the kinda stuff ya want to be putting in your motor. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

To me "Won't Turn Over" means no rotational movement of the crankshaft. "Wont Start" means it will turn over but wont fire.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

WVguy said:


> Except for motorcycles.:smile2:


that goes way back from when a motorcycle was known as motorized bicycle, single piston engine bolted into a frame when the industry was still very young, still technically a gas fired motor is a engine, a electric powered is a motor 

funny how every one of us prefers motor of a machine .as it is described in the dictionary https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/motor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engine


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

re: _*Motor vs. engine*_

Thanks for bringing that one up. It has always been a pet peeve of mine. And many people who know better, (myself included...lol), will occasionally conflate the two very different terms.

I blame the Brits for this...:devil:

They're the ones that still call a highway a motorway. They also used to use the term motorcar.
Even here in the states, people used to use the term "motoring" for driving in a car, and the news will report that _"a motorist crashed into a guardrail"_.

I almost forget: What about *Motorcade*....aaarghh! :icon_cussing_black: WTH does that have to do with electric motors??!!

Funny thing though: When you hear people talking about aircraft, almost no one refers to the engine as a motor--- but with boats, exactly the opposite. Motorboat is still a fairly common term. 


_*I wish I had a logical explanation for all this, but I don't.*_

Another term, used to describe engines, that never made any sense to me was "kick" or worse: "kick over". I used to tell people: "If I kick over a trash barrel, that means it will be laying on its side. Are you sure you want that to happen to your car or piece of power equipment?".

As many of us have discovered, getting folks to accurately describe the problem they are having is sometimes half the challenge on the way to finding the right diagnosis! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

.
.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SayItAintSnow said:


> re: _*Motor vs. engine*_
> 
> Thanks for bringing that one up. It has always been a pet peeve of mine. And many people who know better, (myself included...lol), will occasionally conflate the two very different terms.
> 
> ...


*Dept of motor vehicles otherwise known as the DMV.*


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> *Dept of motor vehicles otherwise known as the DMV.*





Ha! How could I forget that one!


Although here in Massachusetts, it should be called the Department of Clerical Employees that Move So Slowly, They Have Cobwebs Growing off the Sides of Their Heads! :devil:
.
.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Ha! How could I forget that one!
> 
> 
> Although here in Massachusetts, it should be called the Department of Clerical Employees that Move So Slowly, They Have Cobwebs Growing off the Sides of Their Heads! :devil:
> ...


PERFECT!!! while laughing out loud


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

shallowwatersailor said:


> An engine runs on fuel, a motor runs on electricity. :wink2:



Explain General Motors, Ford Motor Comany, Bravarian Motor Works


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

sayitaintsnow said:


> ha! How could i forget that one!
> 
> 
> Although here in massachusetts, it should be called the department of clerical employees that move so slowly, they have cobwebs growing off the sides of their heads! :devil:
> ...





perfect!


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

The term motor is more meant as a descriptive term (verb or adjective) to describe something which is meant to move. ex: a child's motor skills. Engine is more indicative of the physical thing that provides the mechanical power. Of course the two are often interchanged mostly by common usage (especially for electric motor, probably because voltage is described as an electromotive force) but you'll often find that motor is used to differentiate a device that may or may not have an engine. A motorcycle distinguishes the powered 2 wheeler from a regular bicycle. In fact it's saying "motorized bicycle". A motorboat is a boat that's powered (motorized) as opposed to a sailboat, rowboat or a canoe, etc. Motorcar came to describe a carriage that had an engine vs a horse drawn wagon. Names like General Motors and Ford Motor Company describes their activities as making self propelled (ie: motorized) vehicles, not as engine builders.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh geez, next you're going to try to tell me that when the whatchamacallit isn't working, I should check the thing before I check the other thing! :devil:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> And it "won't catch"? The terminology is more geographic than anything else.



That's one I use.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

guyl said:


> The term motor is more meant as a descriptive term (verb or adjective) to describe something which is meant to move. ex: a child's motor skills. Engine is more indicative of the physical thing that provides the mechanical power. Of course the two are often interchanged mostly by common usage (especially for electric motor, probably because voltage is described as an electromotive force) but you'll often find that motor is used to differentiate a device that may or may not have an engine. A motorcycle distinguishes the powered 2 wheeler from a regular bicycle. In fact it's saying "motorized bicycle". A motorboat is a boat that's powered (motorized) as opposed to a sailboat, rowboat or a canoe, etc. Motorcar came to describe a carriage that had an engine vs a horse drawn wagon. Names like General Motors and Ford Motor Company describes their activities as making self propelled (ie: motorized) vehicles, not as engine builders.



Accepting all as true, it's good trivia, but meaningless. Who cares really? when it comes down to it, does it really matter? Although completely in the spirit of the thread. Thanks for taking the time to be complete with an answer.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

No it doesn't really matter. But it's always interesting to know the origin of names, etc. Another piece of trivia a bit more relevant to this forum: we have a street in Montreal named Sicard. It's named after Arthur Sicard, inventor of the snowblower. 

Back at the original thread subject...the one that gets me is when people write something like "and be careful, don't loose that spring". It's "lose", not "loose"!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

guyl said:


> No it doesn't really matter. But it's always interesting to know the origin of names, etc. Another piece of trivia a bit more relevant to this forum: we have a street in Montreal named Sicard. It's named after Arthur Sicard, inventor of the snowblower.
> 
> Back at the original thread subject...the one that gets me is when people write something like "and be careful, don't loose that spring". It's "lose", not "loose"!



I agree, and yes, it's lose.  When people make a big deal of it I think of Sheldon on Big Bang.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For all you arm chair mechanics (and real mechanics) you already know you can't trust a customer. You let them explain what they think it is. Question them about the things that seem odd or may be of interest or that sound wrong and then dive in using their description as a starting point. I'm usually more surprised when a customer knows what something or a process is called then when they don't.
The problem with a forum is the lack of easy back and fourth or the ability of just pointing to the whats its and saying "that". Photos help but often aren't included or the OP needs help figuring out how to add them. You have to remember they are here because they don't know in the first place and they're looking for help.
I try not to even accept won't start to mean much as it can mean just a dead battery, engine not turning or turning and not starting. And that still leaves does it try (pop/fire) or does it just spin being covered by won't start.
The part that irritates me is when they've taken the time to find SBF, put together a request for help and posted it but didn't think to add the model number of the machine or engine depending on which relates to the question. :sad2:

.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

One of the ones that kills me is all the bastardizations of "shear bolt" . . . 



It's a bolt, check!


It takes loads (and fails) in shear, not tension . . . check!


Hence, "shear bolt" and not "sheer bolt" (sorry, no cliffs nearby) or the other perversions!


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, when you loose a sheer bolt...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Another term, used to describe engines, that never made any sense to me was "kick" or worse: "kick over". I used to tell people: "If I kick over a trash barrel, that means it will be laying on its side. Are you sure you want that to happen to your car or piece of power equipment?".


 Perhaps you're too young to have used a kick-start "engine-cycle"? I have several, and often use the term... *kick over (phrasal verb):* To begin to fire: The engine finally kicked over.

Of course Indian (and others, earlier) called it a "Motocycle" (no "r")..._*You can't wear out an Indian Scout,*_
_*Or its brother, the Indian Chief;*_
_*They're built like rocks, to take hard knocks,*_
_*It's the Harleys that cause all the grief!*_​


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tabora said:


> Perhaps you're too young to have used a kick-start "engine-cycle"? I have several, and often use the term... *kick over (phrasal verb):* To begin to fire: The engine finally kicked over.
> 
> Of course Indian (and others, earlier) called it a "Motocycle" (no "r")..._*You can't wear out an Indian Scout,*_
> _*Or its brother, the Indian Chief;*_
> ...



Distraction.... Harley Davidson, the most expensive way to turn gas into noise without the annoying side effect of horsepower.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> .....
> The part that irritates me is when they've taken the time to find SBF, put together a request for help and posted it but didn't think to add the model number of the machine or engine depending on which relates to the question. :sad2:
> 
> .


What irritates ME even further,is when they neglect to do so after being asked multiple times,by several members,in the same thread.It seems they always want the quickest answer to their problem,but it's hard to achieve that when the OP won't supply the most basic and/or necessary info.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> What irritates ME even further,is when they neglect to do so after being asked multiple times,by several members,in the same thread.It seems they always want the quickest answer to their problem,but it's hard to achieve that when the OP won't supply the most basic and/or necessary info.


Over on the Onan Generator forum, they have some simple rules of conduct which seem to work pretty well..._*
New people please read* __ If you will follow these simple rules. You will get all the help you need.

1. No such thing as a dumb question. If you knew, you wouldn't be asking.
2. Provide the full model and serial number, when you can. It will help us get you the correct information. If the model tag is gone we can still help you.
3. Pictures also help.
4. Don't expect an answer right away. If you come on at midnight and want the answer now, probably not going to happen.
5. Some answers may not solve your problem. Remember we are trying to help over the net. We are not there with you.
6. We will discuss your problem, to give you the best answer. Please don't argue with us.
7. Let people know if your unit is fixed and what was done to fix it. May help someone else.
8. Keep it clean. No need for cussing people out.
9. If you want a manual, print or any other information. Give us an email address. Can't send it if we don't know where.
10. Don't come on the site, ask a question and leave. Because we work very hard at getting you an answer. Don't waste our time, if you don't really want to know.

Everyone is welcome. You will be treated with respect. No one here will call you dumb, stupid or laugh at you, like I have seen on other sites. We are all family here and we help each other out._​


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

One thing though: new members (who will often join the forum because they're experiencing a particular problem with their machine) cannot post photos because they don't have enough posts. That's frustrating as much for them as for us.


----------

